# Asus 1000he eee pc wireless azurewave aw-e771 ath9k inop

## nimar

hello all,

I have a asus 1000he eee pc w/Azurewave aw-ne771 (Atheros wireless n)

```
lspci -v | grep Atheros

01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002a (rev 01)

```

I'm using the in kernel ath9k complied as a module.

I have tried multiple times to get this operational and cannnot connect to my router or any other for that matter. I'm using wpa2 psk w/wireless supplicant.

I can scan for wireless networks:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:19:7E:4D:75:7F

                    ESSID:"2957"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=57/100  Signal level:-58 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000432393537

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000c718d7793c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 722ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1F:F3:03:9F:19

                    ESSID:"Funk Time Warner"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=37/100  Signal level:-71 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 001046756E6B2054696D65205761726E6572

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B12

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A2C0217FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101020003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C332C0217FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401001100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000393016B0120

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000cdb4429177

                    Extra: Last beacon: 678ms ago

```

I know the wireless is "kind of" working as I can see APs, but I cannot connect no matter what. 

any input or advice is appreciated. at this point i may even change out the wireless card.

regards

-N

----------

## NathanZachary

Well it looks like your card is being recognised, but that it isn't configured properly.  As I don't fiddle with wireless settings by hand, I don't know that I can offer all that much support there.  However, you might want to look into a wireless connection manager like wicd.  I have had fantastic luck with it on my NC10.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

```

----------

## nimar

thank you.

here it is:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

wpa_supplicant:

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

#ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="myessid"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk=blahblahblah

}

network={

   ssid="myworkessid"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP CCMP

   group=TKIP CCMP

   #psk="presharedkey"

   psk=blahblahblah

}

```

/etc/init.d

```

cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la 

total 221

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  1392 Apr 29 13:14 .

drwxr-xr-x 59 root root  3640 Apr 29 13:16 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 Apr 29 12:38 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Mar 26 19:58 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Feb 28  2008 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Feb 28  2008 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Feb 28  2008 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Feb 28  2008 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Feb 28  2008 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Mar 22 17:05 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Mar 22 14:25 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Apr 27 06:47 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Mar 22 15:32 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Mar 21 18:08 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   628 Mar 22 16:18 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Mar 22 17:11 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Mar 22 16:18 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   998 Mar 28 11:53 dnsextd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1263 Mar 28 09:20 fbcondecor

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Mar 21 18:08 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Mar 22 11:59 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Apr 29 13:14 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Feb 28  2008 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Feb 28  2008 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Feb 28  2008 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Feb 28  2008 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Feb 28  2008 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1247 Mar 28 11:53 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   845 Mar 28 11:53 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Feb 28  2008 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Mar 21 18:08 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Feb 28  2008 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Apr 26 19:14 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Feb 28  2008 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Mar 22 13:37 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Feb 28  2008 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Mar 22 16:16 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Apr 25 00:13 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Feb 12  2008 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Feb 28  2008 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Mar 22 11:23 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Mar 21 18:08 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1133 Mar 22 21:39 samba

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Feb 12  2008 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2123 Apr 25 00:22 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Mar 21 21:01 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Apr 24 23:48 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Feb 28  2008 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Mar 21 21:03 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5210 Apr 24 23:56 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   814 Mar 22 16:00 xinetd

```

syslog shows:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

Apr 29 13:31:23 MeeePC [  924.926568] ath_set_channel: unable to reset channel 7 (2442Mhz) flags 0x700e2 hal status 4294967291

Apr 29 13:31:23 MeeePC [  924.926586] ath9k_config: Unable to set channel

Apr 29 13:31:25 MeeePC [  926.483352] ath_drain_txdataq: unable to reset hardware; hal status 4294967291

Apr 29 13:31:25 MeeePC [  926.818887] ath_set_channel: unable to reset channel 9 (2452Mhz) flags 0x500e2 hal status 4294967291

Apr 29 13:31:25 MeeePC [  926.818901] ath9k_config: Unable to set channel

```

and the syslog goes on forever...

Obviuosly I've changed the essid names + psk, but i have another laptop running madiwifi + wpa_supplicant w/the same security settings that connects and stays connected.

Thank you VERY much fo rthe help.

-N

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## nimar

Hello,

thank you.

my aplogies for the late reply. I had to leave town on business.

```

ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:8c:44:db:bc  

          inet addr:192.168.1.243  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:8cff:fe44:dbbc/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:43045 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20156 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:33007017 (31.4 MiB)  TX bytes:2381793 (2.2 MiB)

          Interrupt:124 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:4200 (4.1 KiB)  TX bytes:4200 (4.1 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:63:9a:2b  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-22-43-63-9A-2B-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"tunaonrye"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```

MeeePC nick # ifconfig wlan0 up

MeeePC nick # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:CE:02:40:F6

                    ESSID:"acf4"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=31/100  Signal level:-75 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000461636634

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0106

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000296d118f189

                    Extra: Last beacon: 730ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:19:7E:4D:75:7F

                    ESSID:"2957"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=64/100  Signal level:-54 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000432393537

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000027306654b3

                    Extra: Last beacon: 637ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1E:58:FD:C1:33

                    ESSID:"GEO-PC_Network"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:4

                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)

                    Quality=26/100  Signal level:-78 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000E47454F2D50435F4E6574776F726B

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030104

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C334C101FFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340400040000000F000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C101FFFFF000000000000000000000000000004000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160400000000000F000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD790050F204104A0001101044000102103B0001031047001092DF198E103F3AC5AE47EC3C21635F451021000E442D4C696E6B2053797374656D73102300074449522D363135102400024232104200046E6F6E651054000800060050F204000110110011576972656C657373204E20526F75746572100800020004

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000009e9ddc32180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 559ms ago

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1D:7E:10:5A:E8

                    ESSID:"sp2.4"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=54/100  Signal level:-60 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 00057370322E34

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606071300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0010000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406071300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000141bf94185

                    Extra: Last beacon: 633ms ago

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:12:17:B5:E7:20

                    ESSID:"sef294"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=54/100  Signal level:-60 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    IE: Unknown: 0006736566323934

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0105

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0105

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018010003

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00001517037ab212

                    Extra: Last beacon: 206ms ago

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:22:75:25:3E:51

                    ESSID:"Whatevamaneva"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=37/100  Signal level:-71 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000D576861746576616D616E657661

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AFE1117FFFF0000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DDA00050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B0001031047001000000000000000011000002275253E511021001442656C6B696E20496E7465726E6174696F6E616C102300114E20576972656C65737320526F7574657210240007312E30302E30321042000E31323833393832333631393731361054000800060050F204000110110014576972656C65737320526F757465722857464129100800020004

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4304000000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B10

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C33FE1117FFFF0000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000004fc17b16c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 316ms ago

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:23:97:1D:2E:CE

                    ESSID:"09FX01028707"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=21/100  Signal level:-81 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000C303946583031303238373037

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000005afb2341ac

                    Extra: Last beacon: 378ms ago

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:1D:7E:EE:FF:F4

                    ESSID:"tunaonrye"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:8

                    Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel 8)

                    Quality=93/100  Signal level:-35 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000974756E616F6E727965

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B9624B0486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030108

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32048C129860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000010d77dfe354

                    Extra: Last beacon: 36ms ago

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:19:E3:33:64:00

                    ESSID:"251 water"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=45/100  Signal level:-66 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 0009323531207761746572

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : WEP-104

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4C1003FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160A000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : WEP-104

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101090002A3000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C334C1003FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340A000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0700039301680020

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000002dd5c345fe9

                    Extra: Last beacon: 163ms ago

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:1F:F3:03:9F:19

                    ESSID:"Funk Time Warner"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=34/100  Signal level:-73 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 001046756E6B2054696D65205761726E6572

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B12

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A2C0217FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101020003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C332C0217FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401001300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000393016B0120

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000292a01b177

                    Extra: Last beacon: 689ms ago

          Cell 11 - Address: 00:14:BF:C8:F0:5D

                    ESSID:"0MrBox0"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=17/100  Signal level:-84 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 0007304D72426F7830

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020105

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000001e93e7778cc

                    Extra: Last beacon: 411ms ago

          Cell 12 - Address: 00:17:F2:E1:67:8F

                    ESSID:"amanda"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=15/100  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 0006616D616E6461

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD0700039301660000

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000002249fc94a56

                    Extra: Last beacon: 103ms ago

          Cell 13 - Address: 00:14:BF:AB:57:92

                    ESSID:"MattDamon"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=14/100  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 00094D61747444616D6F6E

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020014

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000107bc1caebd

                    Extra: Last beacon: 417ms ago

          Cell 14 - Address: 00:1E:E5:7E:42:E1

                    ESSID:"JCR"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=9/100  Signal level:-89 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 00034A4352

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B081100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F4010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331C181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B081100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000010d0e199149

                    Extra: Last beacon: 98ms ago

          Cell 15 - Address: 00:23:69:40:13:C8

                    ESSID:"mal34"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=15/100  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    IE: Unknown: 00056D616C3334

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD7E0050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010138140001DD211B29FFFC67E816B4BFB102100074C696E6B73797310230006526F7574657210240007575254353447321042000C43535630314A3137363134391054000800060050F204000110110011576972656C6573732D4720526F75746572100800020088

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F4000000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000003f93465290

                    Extra: Last beacon: 454ms ago

          Cell 16 - Address: 00:22:75:19:B5:E8

                    ESSID:"Dynex"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=21/100  Signal level:-81 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000544796E6578

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD960050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010210470010E7FE1B918CD5031098DD00227519B5E81021000544796E65781023000F44582D5745475254522D763130303010240007575053303030311042000E32303834344458455230313733351054000800060050F20400011011002044582D5745475254520000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100800020084

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F1000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000001e7b42dd183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 772ms ago

          Cell 17 - Address: 00:09:5B:DD:1B:92

                    ESSID:"F U It Not Free Big Biotchkk"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=9/100  Signal level:-89 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 001C462055204974204E6F742046726565204269672042696F7463686B6B

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0406000200000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000000f26b617f

                    Extra: Last beacon: 84ms ago

```

some funny names.. seems to be working, but I just can't connect.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you run this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## nimar

hello,

here it goes...

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has already been started

```

and...

```

wpa_cli

wpa_cli v0.6.4

Copyright (c) 2004-2008, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This program is free software. You can distribute it and/or modify it

under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2.

Alternatively, this software may be distributed under the terms of the

BSD license. See README and COPYING for more details.

Selected interface 'wlan0'

Interactive mode

> <2>Authentication with 00:1d:7e:ee:ff:f4 timed out.

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Trying to associate with 00:1d:7e:ee:ff:f4 (SSID='tunaonrye' freq=2447 MHz)

status

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

> <2>Authentication with 00:1d:7e:ee:ff:f4 timed out.

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Trying to associate with 00:1d:7e:ee:ff:f4 (SSID='tunaonrye' freq=2447 MHz)

<2>Authentication with 00:1d:7e:ee:ff:f4 timed out.

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Trying to associate with 00:1d:7e:ee:ff:f4 (SSID='tunaonrye' freq=2447 MHz)

<2>Authentication with 00:1d:7e:ee:ff:f4 timed out

```

And my thanks for your assistance!!!

----------

## nimar

I still can't get this to associate... Any input would be greatly appreciated.

-N

----------

## mgrela

Can you try with an open AP without any encryption ? Try to associate manually with iwconfig <eth> essid <essid> and then manually launch dhcpcd to see what will happen.

----------

